# ملخص عن توماس اديسون(مخترع المصباح الكهربى والكهرباء)!...



## dodo jojo (15 يونيو 2010)

هيلو ايفرى بادى....ازيكم كلكم انا جايبلكم كده ملخص عن المخترع العظيم اللى اخترع:lightbulb:....يارب يفيدكوا....

توماس اديسون:ولد فى مدينة ميلا بوهايه اوهايو الامريكيه.
تعلم فى المدرسه لمدة 3 شهور ثم طرد من المدرسه لان ناظر المدرسه قال له:انت متخلف عقليا.
بعد ان طرد من المدرسه عمل كبائع جرائد فى محطة السكه الحديد.
وأثناء عمله كبائع جرائد اخترع أول  آله تلغرافيه ثم اسس معمله،واخترع اشياء اخرى كثيييير مثل:
آلة ارسال البرقيات(الرسائل)...والجرامافون(جهاز يسجل الاصوات على اسطزانه معدنيه)...واخيرا المصباح الكهربى.

يارب يكون الموضوع افادكم.....باااااااااااااااااااااااااى...اخوكم dodo jojo.....منقول من مجلة براعم أنطونيوس.
:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:
:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:
::Love_Letter_Open​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)

جزيل الشكر الك دودو جوجو

على الملخص المهم

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## dodo jojo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا كتييييييييير كليمو للمرور*


----------

